# Zocken auf der 3-Meter-Großleinwand in 3D: Grobi TV zeigt Rennspaß mit IBEAM



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Zocken auf der 3-Meter-Großleinwand in 3D: Grobi TV zeigt Rennspaß mit IBEAM*

					Computer oder Konsolenspiele machen auf die Leinwand projiziert deutlich mehr Spaß, glaubt Grobi TV. Wenn dann noch ein Rennstuhl, Lenkrad, Schaltung und die Pedalerie vorhanden sind, wird es langsam spannend. Denn schließlich wird das Bild im Video auf 3,3 Metern in 3D und mit IBEAM unter dem Hintern projiziert. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Zocken auf der 3-Meter-Großleinwand in 3D: Grobi TV zeigt Rennspaß mit IBEAM*


----------



## Dante1611 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zocken auf der 3-Meter-Großleinwand in 3D: Grobi TV zeigt Rennspaß mit IBEAM*

Ziemliche schlechte Audio-Video-Synchro...
Oder ist das nur bei mir so? Sind bestimmt 1,5-2s!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zocken auf der 3-Meter-Großleinwand in 3D: Grobi TV zeigt Rennspaß mit IBEAM*

Nein das ist auch bei mir und vermutlich allen anderen so. Für solche Experten ein krasser Fehler wie ich meine. Audio und Video synchron laufen zu lassen sollte man schon können.


----------



## turbosnake (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zocken auf der 3-Meter-Großleinwand in 3D: Grobi TV zeigt Rennspaß mit IBEAM*

Im Original passt es:Zocken auf der grossen Leinwand - YouTube. Oder mir ist nicht aufgefallen.

Warum PCGH die Videos dann nochmal woanders hochladen muss verstehe ich nicht und auch noch Werbung schaltet die auf dem YT Chanel von Grobi nicht ist.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Zocken auf der 3-Meter-Großleinwand in 3D: Grobi TV zeigt Rennspaß mit IBEAM*

Wenn, dann macht das Grobi TV selbst, nicht wir.


----------

